

Australia's average broadband speed 6.0 Mbps, also, most expensive in the world. - andrewstuart
http://readwrite.com/2014/09/22/top-10-global-broadband-us-internet-infographic

======
Netuned
That's why the National Broadband Network (NBN) is so important.
Unfortunately, as always, politics seems to have played a role in real
progress.

